# Light Socket Won't Hold Light Bulb



## petey_c (Jul 25, 2008)

colhollywood, The socket needs to be replaced, you cannot repair it. The Orange/Blue home improvement centers stock them. If you bring the fixture with you it will make identifying the needed parts easier. pete


----------



## colhollywood (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the response. Unfortunately that's just not doable. As an owner, I can't turn the power off in the condo to remove the ceiling fixture, and the condo association won't fix it because it's smarter to do a full-scale light fixture replacement since they date back to 1989 and are showing the same type of problems. Shoot. It's just so tacky--3 bulbs in and 3 bulbs missing.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like fixture is in a "commons area". Yes, many socket assembliesfor equal replacement or up-grade to energy star are available. The materials are not expensive...darn right cheap..BUT, fixtures should be in overall very good condition and value to justify labor costs.

Fixture replacement might be the wise thing to do ( labor to replace will be less than the repair). Be sure the new fixtures are rated for the application and sockets supplied are good quality.


----------

